# Anyone going to Umatilla?



## Randy_Wykle (Mar 6, 2013)

My chapter is going to Umatilla on the 16th and we'er showing all of our girls. I have never showed and I'm probably going to look like an idiot in front of everyone. But I'm going to have fun and I hope anyone els coming will too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck at your show! Going there and participating will help you learn what you are supposed to do.


----------



## Randy_Wykle (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you I hope it will help me learn more about showing and I will need it if i am going to start showing out of school because I'm moving to Ruskin and I don't think Lennard High School has any animals. But they have SO MUCH land if you look it up on Google Maps they have like 5 or 6 big plots of land around the back but I saw no animals. So I have to assume they don't have any so I will have to find open shows I guess.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Its a shame it isn't in May! Taking my son to Eustis to visit my Xs family! Would give me a great reason to escape...eerrr get away for a few!

Good Luck!!


----------



## Randy_Wykle (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah well if you get here before the 16th you can sign up the day of but it gose up 10$ a head making it 20$ a head.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Ouch $20

What breed are you showing?


----------



## Randy_Wykle (Mar 6, 2013)

It was only 10$ for my chapter because we preregistered for Umatilla jackpot but we are showing I think 7 or more goats but the kids payed entry fee pulse money for food and has to get there so it was 40$ each so 40x7=280$ plus our strawberry festival water sale's. so yeah we have put a lot of money into this we are ver dedicated to this and we want to succeed in the show.


----------



## Randy_Wykle (Mar 6, 2013)

We are showing Female Nubian Dairy Goats. And they are VERY stubborn


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Yeah a lot of money. I hope you do well take some pics at the show for us


----------



## Randy_Wykle (Mar 6, 2013)

I will defiantly take pictures and post them for y'all.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

NavaBoerFarm said:


> Yeah a lot of money. I hope you do well take some pics at the show for us


Not too expensive.... Some people from their chapter forgot to preregister for state and it was like 200


----------



## Randy_Wykle (Mar 6, 2013)

NavaBoerFarm said:


> Yeah a lot of money. I hope you do well take some pics at the show for us


I'm not in any but I will have ones of me soon. I had an awsome time and learned a lot.


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Having fun is the most important part glad you learned some things. Can't wait till I show in April


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Wooooh! 

How'd you do? 
Sorry I couldn't go..


----------



## Randy_Wykle (Mar 6, 2013)

I got last in jackpot and didn't place in showman.


----------



## Randy_Wykle (Mar 6, 2013)

Today's FFA meeting. I had to give cowboy pepto and some other med's. got messy ewwwww. Lol Jk.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh good lord! He don't look happy. 

How's Charlie??


----------



## Randy_Wykle (Mar 6, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> Oh good lord! He don't look happy.
> 
> How's Charlie??


I don't know Donald took him home. And no SHE wasn't happy but I got it done and that's what counts.


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Randy_Wykle said:


> I don't know Donald took him home. And no SHE wasn't happy but I got it done and that's what counts.


That's true. 
And maaaaaaam, Donald stinks. Lol that lil boy was so cute!


----------

